# Cancelled due to lack of interest - will arrange somat else



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sunday 3rd December
Skipton (please suggest a suitable pub where we can park and get food)
12:00 noon

Treasure Hunt.

Everyone gets a list of 10 places or things accross North Yorks.

Set off at 12:30 with your digital camera. Get a photo of your TT with each item on the list. 1st one back to the pub wins. As we will all do the treasure hunt we need a mechanism so we know who was first back. I thought as each car returns you will probably buy a drink anyway so get a receipt, that is usually time and date stamped!

There will be a prize, Audi Huddersfield are going to call me back to confirm what they are going to give us as a prize ASAP!

Oh, I know its obvious but....Yes its a first back wins event but its not a race and they are public roads. The prize will be something like an Audi jacket I expect, not worth bending your TT for or getting points for etc so everyone will be expected to take it easy and be sensible, even Joe :wink:

If I could ask MikeG and Joe who I believe know this area quite well to help me select 10 locations or sights (x statue, Wetherby Whaler Chippy etc etc) I would appreciate the help. If we could do that via MSN or PM guys that will hekp the locations be more of a surprise on the day. Also anyone else please feel free to suggest them on here. For obvious reasons I wont confirm which will be used to anyone until the day. Ill do the hunt myself too but ill exclude myself from any prizes for obvious reasons.

On that note, I think this is best for a driver and passenger so invite someone along if you normally come to meets alone.

To make it more interesting I would be happy for each car, including myself, to stick a tenner in a pot for the winner and runner up too!

And yes I know some people have SatNav, I cant really ban its use, its not that serious an event, if they use it thats fair enough, they wont have the specific location of the 10 locations anyway as they wont be addresses.

Hows that sound? Suggestions welcome, if you are interested please post.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Happy to help. I'll think of some possible locations in the next day or so.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> Happy to help. I'll think of some possible locations in the next day or so.


Cheers m8, im off to London at around 8 tonight and am playing footy at 8 tomorrow as soon as I get back so ill be offline till late tomorrow. Catch up with you then.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Will try and make this Rich............ that will be your last placed finisher sorted out


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Happy to help. I'll think of some possible locations in the next day or so.


So you and me will sort this one out together. Do you want the jacket Mike or the money :lol: 

Joe [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll take the cash Joe - you can model the jacket


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Is there anyway the clues can be ever so slightly cryptic or would that make it too difficult :?

We might try and make this... but will have to see closer to the day


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

nutts said:


> Is there anyway the clues can be ever so slightly cryptic or would that make it too difficult :?
> 
> We might try and make this... but will have to see closer to the day


I'd vote for cryptic, at least some of them. We could do a few which are 'easy' and a few which are cryptic. Trouble with that is that Rich would have to do the clues by himself, otherwise certain people (like, those who'd written the clues) would have a teeny advantage. Extending that, he'd have to think up the locations by himself too, for the same reason :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

have you seen my diary? how come you keep picking the one Sunday in 3 that I work :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyway the clues can be ever so slightly cryptic or would that make it too difficult :?
> ...


If Rich had a list of places and some obviously lent themselves to being cryptic, then it wouldn't be too difficult :?

For example, if Harrogate had a pub on the high street called "the drunken dog", the clue could be

- goto Harrogate highstreet and look for the animal that clearly can't hold it's beer.

You'd need to get everyone to the general area... and just encode the actual "treasure" 

Just throwing ideas about really


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

nutts said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Agreed, though I still think those creating the list would have a slight advantage - but it's only a bit of fun  I've sent him a list, all items on which can be made at least a little bit cryptic, and if others do the same, he can pick a suitable set from those proffered


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If Rich gets 20 examples, he can create 5 different sheets, by perming any 10 from the 20. That way those that have submitted examples, may not get thir own back


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

nutts said:


> If Rich gets 20 examples, he can create 5 different sheets, by perming any 10 from the 20. That way those that have submitted examples, may not get thir own back


Not a bad idea, though he'd have to have the same actual places, with multiple things within them, or the routes would be different - maybe that would be a good thing? On reflection, it probably wouldn't though - some people would inevitably get 'harder' ones. Anyway, he's a big boy, he can work it out for himself


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It would make it interesting 

You can imagine a few cars heading down the same road into the same town and then all getting confused as the cars in front all go in seperate directions.

I reckon it would work  But let's bang the ideas down and give rich some choices


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

And here's another idea, Rich - steer clear of the middle of Harrogate or Skipton, or anything South and East of Skipton which is built up. The idea of driving into towns, parking and trying to take photos doesn't appeal overly much - at least not to me! Stick with open roads and villages!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

nutts said:


> It would make it interesting
> 
> You can imagine a few cars heading down the same road into the same town and then all getting confused as the cars in front all go in seperate directions.
> 
> I reckon it would work  But let's bang the ideas down and give rich some choices


Not to cryptic though


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

All good ideas guys. Ill do cryptic clues I think. Have to give the village where its at though or people will never work it out

Locations I was thinking of would be in country villages. Bigger towns like harrogate etc are no good as apart from traffic etc trying to locate say, a pub, in a big town will be a pig, in a village, its should be fairly easy and its meant to be fun, not frustrating. Its actually just an excuse to drive around the country roads with something more than just going from A to B to do tbh though.

Landmarks, pubs etc. Cant be stuff just say, at the side of the road, has to be things I can source by searching the net or from local knowledge. I aint got time to go trekking round looking for stuff.

Stuff like 'This pub could be a complete bore unless you rearranged it' Bishopthorpe.

Ill leave you to search the net for that one...1st to post the answer wins, err, sod all. Nice and easy, even Bazza can work that out ;-)

Ill put some thought into it over the coming week. Pubs, landmarks, famous shops, views, buildings, an old granny sat in a TT etc etc


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> All good ideas guys. Ill do cryptic clues I think. Have to give the village where its at though or people will never work it out
> 
> Locations I was thinking of would be in country villages. Bigger towns like harrogate etc are no good as apart from traffic etc trying to locate say, a pub, in a big town will be a pig, in a village, its should be fairly easy and its meant to be fun, not frustrating. Its actually just an excuse to drive around the country roads with something more than just going from A to B to do tbh though.
> 
> ...


That'll be this then... http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/14/14505/Ebor/Bishopthorpe


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > All good ideas guys. Ill do cryptic clues I think. Have to give the village where its at though or people will never work it out
> ...


*''1st to post the answer wins, err, sod all''*

I think thats about as cryptic as its fair to be bearing in mind people want to be on the road probably for no more than a couple of hours. Dont want people getting stuck on one, frustrated or just plain bored.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

You could do a time/distance penalty for every one missed - then people can give up on a clue if it proves too cryptic.

How many are planning on coming to this anyway....?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> You could do a time/distance penalty for every one missed - then people can give up on a clue if it proves too cryptic.
> 
> How many are planning on coming to this anyway....?


Only who has posted so it may be academic :lol:

Dont want to turn it into anything too complex, it will just get painful if its not simple.

See if we get any interest, decide this Sunday whether to run it or not.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Skipton, arrrggghhh!!! Noooooo!!!

(somebody had to say it )

Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

count me in - sounds good 8)

lets just hope the weather isnt too cold - some of us only have FWD  

how about giving non-quattro owners a head start  :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Nem said:


> Skipton, arrrggghhh!!! Noooooo!!!
> 
> (somebody had to say it )
> 
> Nick


ill try not to walk on any muddy slopes  :roll:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Skipton, arrrggghhh!!! Noooooo!!!
> ...


Walk on a muddy slope, Andy! That was a highlight!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Skipton, arrrggghhh!!! Noooooo!!!
> ...


Or drive down any pub car park type sloping field esque places 

Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Nem said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


give me some credit - i managed to get out without the help of the AA  unlike 1 certain Silver Roadster (quattro) :roll: who shall remain nameless 8) :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Planning a cunning move so I may be there after all


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Planning a cunning move so I may be there after all


You do know there's a 1 hour penalty for driving a Mk2 :wink: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Planning a cunning move so I may be there after all
> ...


Not fair


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Could be reduced to 30 minutes for being a really very nice colour 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Onny about 6 cars so far, anyone else?

Bit pointless running an event like this with 6 cars, especially when Im one of them and cant compete in the event.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

foiled can't get a swap


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Not enough cars for an event of this nature to work.

Ill arrange something more like the Elvington meet which is ok for fewer cars.

In the meantime Ill probably be at Uk Performance on Saturday.


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for trying though Leg!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Another Elvington would be good or anything similar - count me in! 

It might be worth while noting down forum users in the north, and PM'ing them regarding a local meet as sometimes I completely forget to look in the events section, and im sure others do too. :wink:

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you pick another date make sure it isn't a multiple of 3 from the original date or that Newcastle aren't playing at home or snow isn't forecast :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im going to talk to somewhere like Magna in Sheffield or the Car Museum in Batley. Something like that seems to be popular.


----------

